# the biggest litter I've ever heard of??



## Meka (Apr 5, 2011)

From time to time I rescue feeder rats that I notice are pregnant, raise the babies, and rehome them and keep the mommas. I currently have 3 rats that are my pets I will have forever. One I've had for a year and a half, one I rescued close to 2 months ago who had babies about 6-7 weeks ago. There were 12 babies and all but 1 got great new homes. I may end up keeping her. Anyway, my 3rd adult rat is just a normal albino rat that was noticeably pregnant when I found her at a local pet shop. I decided to bring her home rather than let her get fed to something or if she had the babies they would probably have the same fate. 

Anyway, she gave birth yesterday morning. The babies seem maybe a little smaller than usual but all seemed healthy and happy. I was cleaning around the cage a little this morning and did an official count only to find she had 23 babies!! Now I am worried whether or not she can even care for that many??? I feel bad for poor momma. So far everything seems good. She's eating and drinking and even taking treats from my hand and the babies all have full bellies of milk. Have you ever heard of a rat having this many?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It is EXTREMLY uncommen, but not unheard of :/ 

If you want to help her care for the babies, she may need to to it in rotation.


----------



## Meka (Apr 5, 2011)

She is still doing fine with them, I recounted and there are only 22 now and I cleaned the bedding, no sign of the lost baby so not sure what happened there :/ She won't separate them into two piles for feeding so I dont know how she is making sure they are all being fed. There are 12 boys and 10 girls. two of the little girls seem like runts. All of them are extremely tiny and fragile but holding their own. They are already showing some spots and markings on their backs. One little girl has an opening on her stomach that looks like its healing alright, and suggestions on if I should ust leave it alone or if it is affecting her in any way?


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

And women complain about having just one baby! Jeepers, hope she does alright with that big of a litter. As for the little one with the belly problem, I'd say just leave it for now and let her keep it clean. It doesn't look too bad at all.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

You may need to bottle feed some yourself, if she cant feed them all. And YOU can separate them into groups and make sure they are all getting fed.
it is hard work, but thats what you sign up for when you take on pregnant rats.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Sometimes they'll put them all back into one pile lol but I'd definitely try. Good luck with the little ones. I agree that the one with the belly cut should be fine, just keep a watch for any signs of infection, mom probably just accidentally hurt her, it's fairly common.


----------



## PackLife (Apr 7, 2011)

I rescued a pregger one time who had 23 pups. Once mom delivered, she was all skin and bones. Not sure what condition your mom is in (pet stores don't usually take great care of feeders), but it is extremely taxing to first carry, then nurse all those little ones. Make sure high-quality food is abundant along with water and nesting material. If she feels like resources aren't plentiful, she could destroy her litter, especially one that big.

I don't know how much time you have, but it might help to rotate the pups in two or three groups to nurse. You can take the pups completely out of the cage and place them in a warm container for no more than an hour. Make sure the smallest pups eat, even if you have to hand feed them. Also, mom should be cleaning everyone's bum to stimulate them to use the bathroom.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Sophie89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats on all your babies! They look adorable!

I always find it so sad to hear about feeder rats in pet stores, I'm not sure where you live but
I think it's illegal to sell rats as food where I live in the uk...thank god!
Some people have no hearts 

Good luck with all your little ones!


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm by no means experienced in this, but is it possible that momma rat ate the missing baby and the wound on the little girl was another attempt to cull the litter?? Just a thought, possibly a bad one.


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

How are these babies doing, did they all make it? would love to see some pics


----------

